# Does anyone besides me really hate it when authors



## Perpetual♥blockage (Oct 30, 2007)

equate growing up with discovering sex?
(Yes, I'm talking about Gregory Maguire here, why do you ask?)


----------



## Buddy Glass (Oct 31, 2007)

What's the deal with all this anti-sex nonsense on these forums?

It's biology. Once you hit puberty, sexuality is a big issue. Besides, sexuality and "discovering sex" is an important part of growing up in Western societies and culture. North America and Europe are, for the most part, at least increasingly, liberal when it comes to sex and sexuality. I'm aware of the need for a sound sexual education program in the US, but that's mostly politics. The hysterical moralists and preachers can whine all the want and promote all the abstinence they want, it's a lost battle and in most cases it's reaction formation anyway.

So: sex is a large part of growing up. Who is Gregory Maguire?


----------



## Amara-J (Oct 31, 2007)

Lol. Good question. Don't mind me putting forth my own theories, but: 

_1) (echoing Buddy Glass on the first point, about sexuality being an apparent 'turning point' for Western cultures), and

2) there are other ways involved in growing up and taking responsibility for one's life, but somehow little things like paying bills and managing finances, taking care of sick family members, etc apparently aren't too glamorous or exciting to portray in books / movies.
_
And a link about Gregory Maguire can be found here:

Gregory Maguire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mike C (Oct 31, 2007)

No. Only if they do it badly.


----------



## Der_Parvenu_Meister (Oct 31, 2007)

Maybe the only ones who do it badly are the ones who have never had it.


----------



## quarterscot (Nov 1, 2007)

I've found first time sex scenes in novels to generally be quite fun. Many get the right blend of ecstacy and excruciating embaressment.

What I really hate in coming-of-age novels is when the 'fictional' hero realises his dream: to be a novelist. We all put a bit of ourselves into our characters, chaps, but try a bit more imagination. And sorry John Irving, you've many fine qualities but I _am_ thinking of you here.


----------



## boongee (Nov 1, 2007)

Hahaha, I was just telling my mom the other day about that exact thing -- how I hate when the main characters in books are writers. It seems like every other book I read has at least one writer in it. 

I had to read the Kite Runner for school recently, and at one point the main character thinks: "That's when I decided to become a writer." I literally put my face into my hands in frustration when I read that -- another god damn novelist protagonist. I remember in A Widow for One Year, by John Irving, he actually wrote about an author who wrote a book about an author. Jesus.


----------



## Voodoo (Nov 1, 2007)

Author of an author;

Well, piss, there are worse protagonists than the author.

Sex;

I enjoyed The Adventures of Flash Jackson. Many (if many have even read it) may find it to be piss but I did feel for the girl, losing her virginal self on the forest floor, covered in dirt and leaves.

It's one of the most important (and, considering it drives everything else: relationships, rivalries; it's really the only thing) parts of growing up. To denounce it in writing is pretty silly.


----------



## Thoth (Nov 1, 2007)

Buddy Glass said:


> What's the deal with all this anti-sex nonsense on these forums?
> 
> It's biology. Once you hit puberty, sexuality is a big issue. Besides, sexuality and "discovering sex" is an important part of growing up in Western societies and culture. North America and Europe are, for the most part, at least increasingly, liberal when it comes to sex and sexuality.


I concur but want to state that Europe is 100x more liberal about sex.


----------



## Buddy Glass (Nov 4, 2007)

Thoth said:


> I concur but want to state that Europe is 100x more liberal about sex.


Being European, I naturally agree. With the exception of the UK, which has other, strange qualms about sex and sexuality.


----------



## Korkskrew (Nov 5, 2007)

It doesn't bother me at all. Like others have said, sex is a huge part of growing up. The reason we go through puberty is to reach sexual maturity and gain the ability to reproduce. Also, novel sex is hot. Unless the author is really persistent, no one has to be ugly during a sex scene.


----------



## Mike C (Nov 5, 2007)

Voodoo said:


> ...it drives everything else: relationships, rivalries; it's really the only thing...



So true. All stories, in absolute essence, are about sex and death. That's what life's all about, and what drives us as a species.


----------



## Mike C (Nov 5, 2007)

Buddy Glass said:


> With the exception of the UK, which has other, strange qualms about sex and sexuality.



But as long as we wear socks, woolen hats and rubber gloves everything's fine.


----------



## silverwriter (Nov 5, 2007)

Mike C said:


> But as long as we wear socks, woolen hats and rubber gloves everything's fine.



Too bad I'm not married. Purr. :lol:

As far as growing up = sex, if it's well written, so it goes. However, no matter how written, if they're very young, I don't want to read about young people having sex. Nah.


----------



## MEShammas (Nov 5, 2007)

If you don't like sex then read A Song of Ice and Fire

Just kidding, of course [-(.... it is a great novel, mind you, but there is a LOT of sex in it.

Anyway, I don't mind sex, and I don't love it (except in real life, ofcourse), but I think that sex is being used very cheaply in novels these days. I mean, some books use sex as a clincher, which is fine, unless it is overused and has NO meaning whatsoever in the progression of the story, development of the characters, etc., etc.

*excuse my spelling; I am sleepy.


----------



## The Backward OX (Nov 6, 2007)

Thoth said:


> I concur but want to state that Europe is 100x more liberal about sex.


Not to put too fine a point on it, but another way of expressing that same equation would be to say that Nth America is 100x _less_ liberal about sex, no?


----------



## R.R.Pearce (Nov 6, 2007)

Well Sex is better then making monkey noises, I like to read about sex, and I also like to write a bit about it…Oh yes HMMM what would life be without sex????   I hope I am never too old to find out.

Ray


----------



## quarterscot (Nov 9, 2007)

Mike C said:


> But as long as we wear socks, woolen hats and rubber gloves everything's fine.


 
Sicko. I always retain my plus-fours and insist the lady does likewise for her corsets. And we both keep our hats on. That, naturally, goes without saying.


----------



## Jinjiro (Nov 28, 2007)

quarterscot said:


> Sicko. I always retain my plus-fours and insist the lady does likewise for her corsets. And we both keep our hats on. That, naturally, goes without saying.



Don't forget to laminate the entire room beforehand as well.


----------



## Erik Buchanan (Nov 28, 2007)

When will you youngsters learn that laminating doesn't work.

You need six coats of shellac if it's going to make any difference at all.


----------

